# Hingeback Tortoise YouTube Central



## 2turtletom (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello TFO!

Over the past two months, I've been working on a Hingeback Tortoise channel on YouTube. My kiddoes are literally giving me tips on how to make the videos fun while being informative at the same time.

In the latest video, I detail some of the foods I buy for my Hingeback Tortoises.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 14, 2019)

I've really been enjoying the videos and am sure that Nelson, my homeana, will benefit from the information you include in them.

Jamie


----------



## 2turtletom (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks Jamie!


jsheffield said:


> I've really been enjoying the videos and am sure that Nelson, my homeana, will benefit from the information you include in them.
> 
> Jamie



Thanks Jamie!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 14, 2019)

I’ll be sure to check it out. I don’t keep hingebacks but all tortoise Knowledge is good knowledge in my book!


----------



## methos75 (Feb 20, 2022)

I've been watching your videos for months now, I'm really interested in Hingebacks and have been forever, just never really had the resources to do multiple tortoises until now. So your videos have been very useful resource as I determine rather to work with them or not,


----------



## 2turtletom (Feb 20, 2022)

methos75 said:


> I've been watching your videos for months now, I'm really interested in Hingebacks and have been forever, just never really had the resources to do multiple tortoises until now. So your videos have been very useful resource as I determine rather to work with them or not,


Great- good to know they are helpful!


----------

